# Performace has some Spec SS Knock-offs...



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Here is one model*



*Scattante Windy City Single Speed Road Bike - Courier Series*










Emerald City (Seattle)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

good gawd, they've ripped off the langster concept??? ridiculous... at least it just looks like a tt decal rather than a full-blown heinous paint scheme. but they have one for Hickey- lone star, along some more- liberty city, empire state... actually they don't look too bad, but $600?

will this fad just go away already. where are the sharks?


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

When I first saw them, I actually laughed out loud. Poor.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the ad copy is hilarious... who writes this stuff???

Liberty City- You’re gonna love cruisin’ around downtown Philadelphia - because you know there’s no other city where you can scarf down a delicious cheese steak and then hit the dance floor for a crazy night of Wu-Tang! If that isn’t enough, just head on down to the Philly Art Museum and show everyone how you’re gonna fly like Rocky. And don’t forget to pick up a Tastykake and some “wooder ice” on your way through…because you’re representing the 215, yo!

Empire State- Slick, smooth and stylish…this is The Godfather of single speed bikes. And there’s no better place to flaunt a svelte chassis like this than in the Big Apple itself! It’ll dodge cabs, buses, potholes, cops and might even prevent you from getting whacked! Take it from the Capo di tutti capi; this is a ride you just can’t refuse…

Emerald City- Welcome to Seattle - a place where liquid sunshine and lattés are just a part of everyday life. And it’s also home to some of the best musicians in grunge and avant-garde jazz …Nirvana, Pearl Jam and Bill Frisell to name a few. So we decided to create a bike that would perform perfectly when blended with a cool drizzle, a caffeinated cyclist and a few good tunes. Hence, this single speed was born…and so was a whole new way to ride!

Windy City- Put on your gym shoes, hop on this ride and pedal your way into The Hog Butcher for the World! But pigs aren’t the only thing Chicagoans know how to cook…check out their boiled, all-beef hot dog or stuffed, deep-dish pizza. And don’t forget to drop in at Wrigley Field to watch the Cubs win or die trying for the next World Series. Still looking for something to do? Just call “five, eight, eight, two three-hundred, Em-pire!” for the lowdown on all your home furnishing and improvement needs...hey, you never know.

Lone Star- “Well, butter my butt and call me a biscuit!” Only in Texas will you hear a phrase like that. Kinda makes you wonder if those cowboys were the original inventors of chamois cream. Anyways…if you’re a true Texan at heart and fixin’ to ride all over yonder, then just plop your sweet patootie on this comfy seat, grab the handlebars and pedal your way down to the border…just don’t forget to wear some padded shorts under those rodeo chaps!


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I doubt I could do any better. How would you sell these things?


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> the ad copy is hilarious... who writes this stuff???


Ah, the "bike industry." Can this whole fixed gear thing _possibly_ become more of a joke?


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I really hope that specialized sues them. it doesnt get any more ripoff than this.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I have no problem with it. It's ripping off a bad idea with another bad idea. Sell one bike at a cheaper price rather than all the fancy paint and parts and let the buyer customize it. At least it appears to be steel.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

bleh. just another generic fixie. a little pricey. 

but those aren't the worst looking bikes I've ever seen, though. at least they aren't over the top on the paint like those Langsters.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I don't understand the Lone Star version....Outside of Austin, Texas is hardly a hotbed of fixed gear urban cycling


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

what's the price point?


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I don't understand the Lone Star version....Outside of Austin, Texas is hardly a hotbed of fixed gear urban cycling


It's that iconic "Texas" thing, marketed to wannabes from Connecticut.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> the ad copy is hilarious... who writes this stuff???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could have just called this one the S2H.


----------



## tri-ac (Aug 4, 2008)

BianchiJoe said:


> It's that iconic "Texas" thing, marketed to wannabes from Connecticut.


likely, it's that they picked locales based on potential sales


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

so, consider the target buyer for these bikes:
- they know enough to want a fixie b/c they are "hip"
- but they don't know enough that Performance can never be "hip" 

There's gotta be like, what, 6 of those people in the world?


----------



## tri-ac (Aug 4, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> so, consider the target buyer for these bikes:
> - they know enough to want a fixie b/c they are "hip"
> - but they don't know enough that Performance can never be "hip"
> 
> There's gotta be like, what, 6 of those people in the world?


it's the same mindset as suburbia, best of both worlds without any work...it will be a huge success!


----------



## MJH2 (Feb 26, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> the ad copy is hilarious... who writes this stuff???
> 
> Windy City- Put on your gym shoes, hop on this ride and pedal your way into The Hog Butcher for the World! But pigs aren’t the only thing Chicagoans know how to cook…check out their boiled, all-beef hot dog or stuffed, deep-dish pizza. And don’t forget to drop in at Wrigley Field to watch the *Cubs win or die trying* for the next World Series. Still looking for something to do? Just call “five, eight, eight, two three-hundred, Em-pire!” for the lowdown on all your home furnishing and improvement needs...hey, you never know.


The hilarious part is how they took the slogan of the 2005 World Series winning Whitesox ("Win. Or die trying.") and applied it to the cross-town rival Cubs.

That's a no-no in these here parts.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Performance can never be "hip"




bingo... next thing you know wallyworld and bullseye will have ss bikes... not fg due to legal mumbo jumbo (btw, these perf bikes are ss, altho come with decent formula flip-flop hubs)


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

wait.... im confused. those aren't specialized bikes? that is stupid. The empire phone number in the chicago description made me laugh though. Everyone I know in Chicago knows that number from all their stupid commercials.


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

*Good entries to SS/FG*

They look like great entry level bikes to me. Are they Fixed or Free?? 
(Dunno what they were selling for during the summer but theyre now $399.)
Very tastefull graphics I think. 
The Windy City model looks sweet with the faux leather saddle and tape.
The Liberty too with its Blanco on Blanco. Cool!
Wish they had bigger chainring.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

dunklegelb said:


> They look like great entry level bikes to me. Are they Fixed or Free??
> (Dunno what they were selling for during the summer but theyre now $399.)
> Very tastefull graphics I think.
> The Windy City model looks sweet with the faux leather saddle and tape.
> ...


Free with flip-flop hubs


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Ah crap, theyre back to $599 at Perfomance. 
Was gonna pull the trigger on Liberty when they was $399. 

Guess I'll wait for the upcoming DAWES singlespeed on BD.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

dunklegelb said:


> Ah crap, theyre back to $599 at Perfomance.
> Was gonna pull the trigger on Liberty when they was $399.
> 
> Guess I'll wait for the upcoming DAWES singlespeed on BD.


The Dawes are shipping. I bought one. A review coming this weekend.


----------



## lazyrack (Apr 19, 2004)

These are back at about $349 (and sometimes with 20% discount on top of that) at Performance right now.


----------



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I built up a SS bike from a schwinn paramount...Its fun, i use it just a dirty bike. Commuting and what not. Its not a pretty bike, but it looks nice. I also use it for training. Helps keep my cadence and on super windy days its a strength conditioner. Its all red, and white... Its got big gears and its fun to ride as a commuter. I dont think of it as a fad since its been around for a long while.


----------

